#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

## dduck

For all my upstream colleagues interested:



Installation:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

fixed 4.02 .exe file only:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy.See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## rinrin

Thanks guyss..this is the most spectacular after since a long time waiting Kappa software...may Allah bless you All

----------


## Yengineer

Thanks dduck. No coment.......

----------


## Brihouch

Thank you dear DDUCK, really you are the MAN

----------


## gepachir

Dear dduck this is great. A lot of members had been waiting for this posting for a long time. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## netspyking

Thanks dduck , you have nice shares and you help moslem brothers a lot .

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## sperb

> dduck, thanks for the great job



Than you brother.

----------


## alouche

Thanks a lot! great done!

----------


## stingy39

thank you so much. great post!!!

----------


## bratek

Thank DDUCK so much!
You are very kind man!
All the best wish to you.

----------


## iasamore

Thanks a lot

----------


## maelstormcrow

Thks mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Youre the man!!!!!!! Thks a lot you saved my lifeeeeeeee!!!!!!!1 yupiiiiiiiiiiiiii thks a lot!

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## rakkhan

Pl. upload it on rapidshare.

----------


## Kareem

dduck, you are a star! Many thanks

----------


## pw_12_x

somebody, please upload it on rapidshare.
dduck, so many thanks !

----------


## hismayilov

thnks

----------


## azmannordin

Thanks

----------


## geophylika

Thanks a lot!!goot post

----------


## Kareem

I successfully installed this and used it a couple of times but for some bizarre reason, it is no longer working - once I launch the program it closes on its own after a few seconds.

Is anyone having the same problem?

dduck, any advice?

Cheers all.

----------


## camiqmex

thank you

----------


## yamid

All the Best

----------


## redflower

thanks

----------


## xiehs

U a man

----------


## xiehs

fixed 4.02 .exe file only:


not able to get?See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## Kareem

> somebody, please upload it on rapidshare.
> dduck, so many thanks !



Here you go: I have uploaded the files in smaller bits to RapidShare. Should make easier downloading.


After donwload, unrar archive you will find a ***** folder along with the installation files, all courtesy of dduck

Cheers 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vmauricio1

> Here you go: I have uploaded the files in smaller bits to RapidShare. Should make easier downloading.
> 
> 
> After donwload, unrar archive you will find a ***** folder along with the installation files, all courtesy of dduck
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



if want 4.10.04 ecrin last version contact me

----------


## reservoir_engineer

dear all
frist i thank brother dduk for this nice share, but
if you please could any one share the ***** file again
because the original one is expired.
thanks for all.

----------


## fuahmad

> For all my upstream colleagues interested:
> 
> Installation:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Bros
For the second file ( fix) can not downloaded. it shows the file expired. can you upload to rapidshare.
Thanks
FA

----------


## fuahmad

Sorry to post again.
The files are uploaded by Kareem to rapid share.
Vmauricio1..... can you upload ecrin 4.10 as well.
FA

----------


## ziaddp

hello, 
i need Emeraude and his *****.

----------


## Kareem

> if want 4.10.04 ecrin last version contact me



Can you kindly upload to Rapidshare or similar please?

----------


## shield

Big thanks

----------


## elbelli2008

Please upload again..
tanks

----------


## elbelli2008

plase, upload files again..
tanks

----------


## asaneto1

> For all my upstream colleagues interested:
> 
> Installation:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Great Dduck,

Could please upload again the file  fixed 4.02 .exe file only ?

THANKS A LOT

----------


## elbelli2008

please upload again, download file expired...


please upload in another server-...See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## bratek

I am looking for Gocad new version!

Please share!

Thank you,
Bratek

----------


## bratek

> please upload again, download file expired...
> please upload in another server-...



The new links is for you: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good lucks,

----------


## elbelli2008

"The file link that you requested is not valid. "
the file not exist.
plese reupload again..

Tanks..

----------


## elbelli2008

or send to nico-bellini@hotmail.com

----------


## gyasibob

kindly have the ***** uploaded again..thanks for your good work

----------


## Kareem

> kindly have the ***** uploaded again..thanks for your good work



@gyasibob and all those asking for a re-upload. See the links in the quote below:





> Here you go: I have uploaded the files in smaller bits to RapidShare. Should make easier downloading.
> 
> 
> After donwload, unrar archive you will find a ***** folder along with the installation files, all courtesy of dduck
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## gyasibob

thanks a million...keep up the good work

----------


## bajwa75

Thanks for sharing

----------


## elbelli2008

thank, very much

----------


## BlueLineShark

the fix file has been deleted upload it again.

----------


## babe221

Thanks dduck..
but Guys..., for some reason i can not find "fixed 4.02 .exe file" in "ifile.it". It already deleted. 
Can some of you help us, specially people who already get that file to share with us.   
or you can simply send that file to my email: babe221.male@gmail.com
I will re-upload to "ifile.it"

many thanks

----------


## Kareem

check page 4 of this thread for links to download mirrors on rapidShare

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## dduck

> check page 4 of this thread for links to download mirrors on rapidShare



Rx only:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## babe221

@kareem and @dduck

Thank you very much for your help...
it is complete right now...

----------


## Kareem

> @kareem and @dduck
> 
> Thank you very much for your help...
> it is complete right now...



You are welcome.

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## Sabit

> For all my upstream colleagues interested:
> 
> Installation:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I refresh fixed file:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need Ecrin 4.10 (*****)

----------


## zlith

thank you dduck,but how to install the soft!!
can anybody show me the steps?

----------


## elbelli2008

I need ecrin 4.10.... Please help me!!

----------


## rayek72

Downloading Thanks Guys

----------


## Kareem

> thank you dduck,but how to install the soft!!
> can anybody show me the steps?



Run the setup.exe to install.


Copy the *****ed Ecrin.exe to install dir and overwrite existing file



copy licence.lic to X:Program Files\KAPPA\Protection\FlexLmLicenses

----------


## zlith

you are great !!!!
thank you very much!!!

----------


## Everlast

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] all in one

----------


## slhero99

HI, Mr. Dduck, would u plz send just ***** file to me, my email is slofwht@yahoo.com , Thank you.

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## Kareem

SLHERO99,

see post #63

----------


## slhero99

Thanks!

----------


## no2design

thank, very much

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
There is very interesting information about Ecrin:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aquifer

Thanks man am sorry for not replying about how grateful i am bcos this forum has helped me alot with my project

----------


## huzucool

Hey Guys, I visited KAPPA website and found this notice which I think every one should read.

Pirated versions of Ecrin and Emeraude


Unprotected versions of Ecrin and Emeraude were recently made available on an illicit WEB site. We are currently initiating legal action against the hosts of this site and potentially against those who will be using the software as an infringement of KAPPA intellectual and commercial Copyrights. However this is not the object of this notice.

The ****ers did a fair job technically but could only by-pass the superficial protection of the software. As a result, Ecrin or Emeraude are running, apparently properly, but their results are incorrect. So we want to warn any party that would directly or indirectly use the results of these pirated licenses that they do not only expose themselves to legal action but that using the interpretation results may lead to very damaging decisions. The marginal savings in the software are potentially far out weighed by the costly consequences of using the wrong results. KAPPA rejects any responsibility for any direct or indirect consequences of the usage of these illicit copies.


Technical explanation:

As the pirates are well aware by the way they by-passed the protection there is no reason why legitimate users should not be updated. There is a very well known weakness in the FlexLM protection that enables ****ers, of quite low technical ability, to by-pass the protection. In order to consolidate this protection we have added, on our FlexLM licenses, a vendor string, which is a 128 bit encrypting method, which so far has never been broken. In addition, we have protected Ecrin and Emeraude from listening processes that could fool the program into believing that the disk serial number is the one of another valid license. Now, to make a long story short, a ****er must attack the software (and not the license) to get around this.

The ****ers located the encrypting code and by-passed it. However, in the encrypted key we also have some information to initialize key constants used by Ecrin and Emeraude (let us say as an example Pi, although naturally it is not that simple). The ****ers attempted to initialize the variables but missed some of them. In complement, there is a checksum program that stops Ecrin or Emeraude if it was modified, either by piracy or from errors in the copy / download of Ecrin or Emeraude. This checksum program was also by-passed by the ****ers.

When we implemented this protection three years ago we knew that it would be only a matter of time before the superficial protection was *****ed. We were faced with alternatives; because we have crypted code that could detect  this, we could have made Ecrin and Emeraude stop a little later. But then it would have given a handle for the ****ers to go further. We decided that, at this level of ****ing, and given that there is absolutely no chance that it would happen by mistake, we had no reason to 'be nice'.

When a component of the constant is badly initialized, the resulting constant has the right order of magnitude (say Pi=2.5), but our numerical and analytical models will behave slightly differently (say that Pi = 2.5 for the analytical model and Pie = 2*RealPi  2.5 for our numerical models). So the models and analyses will look OK; the results will have the right order of magnitude, but they will be wrong by a factor between 1 (exact result) and 5. In addition, we made sure that all results corresponding to KAPPA guided sessions are exact in the pirated version. So the ****ers, testing against the guided session as a benchmark will feel they have been completely successful.  Finally, interpretations stored with a pirated version of the software are easily identified, but not by the current version of Ecrin or Emeraude. In other words, we will be able to track those who are using the pirated versions, even years after the event.


So if the above is true that means the *****ed software generates wrong results!!! Have anybody checked it!!! Please do check it and please reply.

Regards.

----------


## kochichiro

It is all provocation, don't belive in it.

----------


## hoo

I've tested *****ed 4.02.04 against licensed 4.02.04, 4.02.05, 4.02.07 & 4.10.02.

The results are identical in all version except v4.10, which I got difference within decimal or 1%. I believed this is due to different computation routine in v4.10 since the algorithm modified to add new module (Rubis).

So don;t worry. The results are correct.

----------


## kamalnashar

thans and welcome back

----------


## AlexIvan

> I've tested *****ed 4.02.04 against licensed 4.02.04, 4.02.05, 4.02.07 & 4.10.02.
> 
> The results are identical in all version except v4.10, which I got difference within decimal or 1%. I believed this is due to different computation routine in v4.10 since the algorithm modified to add new module (Rubis).
> 
> So don;t worry. The results are correct.



Dear hoo!
Could you share v4.10 with medecine? Thank you!

----------


## Minke79

Dear DDuck. 

Both files in your link are already being removed and expired.
Could you please re-upload it?


Thanks and regards,

Minke Prasetyo - Jakarta

----------


## IP3

> if want 4.10.04 ecrin last version contact me



If you could be so kind as to post the 4.10.04 ecrin, it would be much appreciated.  There are a number of upgrades that the 4.10.04 fixes that previous versions had problems with.  Thank you.  IP3

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## petroflo

> For all my upstream colleagues interested:
> 
> Installation:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post, but the files have been removed/expired. Can you Please reload it

----------


## zlith

i have downloaded the files and i installed it successfully,however,it can't work now,i install it again,finally,it still not work

----------


## rhosseiny

Dears,
Here is the link for Ecrin 4.10.05. But it has no -----.
dose anyone have IPM 7 setup files?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## diegoalbnz

I have checked too, the results are the same!

----------


## brainmolester

vmauricio1, can you please share with us the latest version of Kappa, ecrin that you have.  Thanks a lot in advance!!

----------


## mkhurram79

the file has been lost from server. plz upload again

----------


## IP3

> vmauricio1, can you please share with us the latest version of Kappa, ecrin that you have.  Thanks a lot in advance!!



vmauricio1, a number users would very much appreciate if you have the Ecrin 4.10 software and _ _ _ _ _ to post.  Again, thank you very much in advance.  IP3

----------


## IP3

> if want 4.10.04 ecrin last version contact me



vmauricio1, a number users would very much appreciate if you have the Ecrin 4.10 software and _ _ _ _ _ to post. Again, thank you very much in advance. IP3

----------


## lino2008

please de licence file for ecrin 4.10 please i need

----------


## brainmolester

I am just looking for the latest version of Saphi* !!!  If anyone has the latest one after 3.2 I would be a happy man in my learning curve!!!  Please let me know guys!!! I love this place and lots of people envy our BOND..... This can only make us STRONGER and better people in the industry where people who have the knowledge will not share it with the so called "third world country" where they are producing our oil and using their Expats at high prices and will pay peanuts the so called "locals" because of their passport color!!!!!  Alway Keep that IN MIND .....  I love you brothers!!!!! keep up the good work!!!!!!!

----------


## IP3

LINO2008, have you had any success in getting ECRIN 4.10?  I also have a need for learning this software and would very much like to know if you or any of or colleagues have gotten it.  Thank you, IP3

----------


## reservoirengineer

-----

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## Kenter

Please!
can anyone post on License file for 4.10?

azamkul@gmail.com

----------


## balombo

Please can u help me,its showing me NO SUCH FILE on the ifile.it page.Thank you very much

----------


## balombo

Please its showing me NO SUCH FILE on thr ifile.it page.Do you have any information on how i can go past this stage?As I can see meembers have downloaded the software.

----------


## 06pg22

lisense for ecrin 4.10 please
bilal.amjad@ymail.com

----------


## diegoalbnz

Please!!! has anyone de ... for 4.1? please share.
Thanks

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

@dduck, or any member,
could u pls upload Ecrin 4.02 Complete agn as some of us came on board pretty late n i really need it for my project....pls anyone who successfully downloaded it, pls upload on rapidshare for me n God shall richly reward u...pls help even if its just the ******** as we could get the installation file from the kappa site.
my email ad is seuncaroline@yahoo.com

----------


## NPole

> For all my upstream colleagues interested:
> 
> Installation:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@dduck
Would you like to reupload the installation file once again?

or to those people that have been success for downloading Ecrin 4.02, can you help me to reupload the installation file?

Thanks. -NPole

----------


## Nand Kumar

please friend send me the ecrin on my email addres.."nandkhatri@gmail.com"....because the site which u had mentioned,it has been cleaned out...plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzz

----------


## meyssam1983

please share the 4.10 *****
thanks in advance

----------


## Brihouch

Hello Everybody,

Could you send me the Medecine for Ecrin
hadidi06@yahoo.com
Many thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## jack

there is file friend.please upload it again or send to snlkmr888@gmail.com

See More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## kamalnashar

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## jack

there is no file.can u pl upload it again
snkkmr888@gmail.com

----------


## Nand Kumar

hi dear..the file which u had sent to us. now it has been deleted by companies clame so may u plz again send this file on the forum or on my email adres..i realy need of this for my Msc...
nandkhatri@gmail.com

----------


## Nand Kumar

dear there is no such file uploaded by you..plzzz try it again for us...or plzzz send it to me on my email adress..
nandkhatri@gmail.com

----------


## Born-Different

Dear Gentlemen

Please, share the ----- for the 4.10.
Thank you very much in advance

----------


## Born-Different

Dear Gentlemen

Please, share the ----- for the 4.10 
Thank you very much in advance
"born-different@yandex.ru"

----------


## aissa

hi guys,
i can't download the ecrin from this link, can you upload it for another time.
thanks a lot my brothers.
god bless you.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Born-Different

Guys,
Please could anyone provide the ******** for 4.10?
I believe that is not so much time-consuming process/

----------


## mnes

Hi, 
the link does't work, please upload it another time.

----------


## mezzo_mezzo

thanks

----------


## Born-Different

for what?

----------


## mnes

Hi,
Please if someone have Ecrin send it to me at mnesrine@live.fr



RegardsSee More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## rashagreat

First of all thanks for the link. but Rub.. and Emer... are not available. Can you solve this problem.

Thanks

After donwload, unrar archive you will find a ----- folder along with the installation files, all courtesy of dduck

Cheers 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][/QUOTE]

----------


## eng_osama

hello ,
please if any one know how to install Ecrin v 4.02 because i am completely lost

----------


## sanjoreeee

Dear friends, 

could you please upload installation files and c/r/a\ck to 4shared? Or just send it to yhhaaa/@/yandex.ru (without / )

Thanks in advance!
Best regards

----------


## oilimad

could you please re-upload them again 
the old link is not functional any more 

thanks in advance .......

----------


## thehero2008

the link for ecrin 4.02 fixation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjoreeee

> ecrin 4.02 fixation
> the link for ecrin 4.02 fixation
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



this link is broken... Please reupload it !

----------


## thehero2008

the fresh link in different sites, please reply if the links are expired

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## unlock

downloaded it ....but problem is that i dont know what is use of this software it is useful for piping designer /engineer?

----------


## cappy

It is generally use by reservoir engineers in well test analysis and not for pipping designers.

----------


## ali12

Re: Li+tho*te_ct
Dear vmauricio1 "*vmauricio1 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space*."
Please send to me the installer and a demo license or any other license I will make a full working license for you as soon as possible, I am waiting for you, please keep in touch with me and let me know you email I can share with you a big list of new petroleum software, Please use sendspace.com , ifile.it , mediafire.com , ... to upload installer and demo license, 
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## g.prakhar

the links r broken please re-upload !

----------


## hasamasa

Pls. urgent I need this software Plus the manual , pls re-upload again ASAP or contact me through the email eng_h_a@hotmail.com 



Thanks and best regards for all memebersSee More: Ecrin 4.02 complete with *****

----------


## hasamasa

> Pls. urgent I need this software Plus the manual , pls re-upload again ASAP or contact me through the email eng_h_a@hotmail.com 
> 
> Thanks and best regards for all memebers



pls find below the link for Ecrin V 4.10 software, we need the help to ----- it. thanks in advance for the programmer who will upload the ----- or send to my email eng_h_a@hotmail.com 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hasamasa

> pls find below the link for Ecrin V 4.10 software, we need the help to broke it. thanks in advance for the programmer who will upload the license/crck or send to my email eng_h_a@hotmail.com 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



pls find below the link for Ecrin V 4.10 software, we need the help to broke it. thanks in advance for the programmer who will upload the license/crck or send to my email eng_h_a@hotmail.com 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][/QUOTE]

----------


## anihita

the earlier versions of the software can easily be downloaded from the kappa website only the Rx is required. So if you have the Rx, dont hanker after the people, just register yourself and download the application

----------


## prolete

reload please

----------


## richardterry1303

the link does not work

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have Kappa Ecrin v4.3.03a and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

